# Airnuts and Martin once again (PICS)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

2 out of 3 this morning, all fish released to fight another day, enjoy.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice guys! Ya'll have kicked butt this year! Keep it up and sen more pix. Sincerely, Noel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys. Congrats.


----------



## Lunkerdayze (Oct 6, 2009)

Heeeeyyyy! Nice shark guys! I was wondering what your using for bait? are you using chum? I see right at dusk (beautiful pictures by the way), I imagine that's when they're feeding. But yeah what do you guys use for bait?


----------

